

iOS Design Resources - richaclark
http://nathanbarry.com/25-free-ios-design-resources

======
nathanbarry
Thanks for the link! Shameless plug: If you are interested in designing iOS
apps you should checkout my book, The App Design Handbook, coming out on
September 4th: nathanbarry.com/inside-app-design-handbook/

------
aaronbrethorst
I've catalogued a number of other icon sets for iOS at
<http://www.iconmaven.com>, and I'd love more submissions from folks.

------
awaxman11
Just getting into iOS design, great resource! Thanks!

------
nathanbarry
What other design resources have you found helpful?

------
Coko
Thanks for this, it's a great collection!

------
jlukanta
Thanks for the link! Very useful :)

------
BaconJuice
This is great. Thank you!

